# How high can TT suspension be raised for snow



## toy4two2 (Feb 6, 2012)

whenever I go into the mountains I see lowered Integras acting as unofficial snowplows for the town. Some just plain get stuck in their parking spots up on the mountain and can't get out.

This fact has kept me from lowering my car since I like to go skiing and quattro was a selling point for me. 

However most of the year I have to put up with "soft" handling.

Are coil overs a solution? How high can they be raised, would I be able to get at least back to stock ride height, and how long/hard is it to raise and lower it before a trip up to the snow ?


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

coils or bags can go almost to stock height and can go as low as you want. id recommend air ride but if you get coils you can go low and raise it up in like 20min. however you can drive pretty damn low in the snow in these cars, and raised or lowered we have awd... you wont get stuck


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

i drove my car the same height summer-winter in chicago and had no issues at all. Obviously there is probally more snow where ever you're at in mountains, but like he said ^ above coils or air are fully adjustable and can be raised high enough. If you have quattro you'll be fine regardless. Throw some winter tires on your stocks and you'll be able to go through anything. Quattro handles beyond amazing in the snow.


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Same here. Though granted, Im not sure how Minnesota snows would compare to mountain snow, but it does rather well. Here are some examples for reference. Drive all year round and in some pretty bad storms too. Its never let me down. 











To the questions at hand though, Coilovers can be an option, but I would find it very tedious to do this twice a year (raise, than lower again) and you'd also have to keep the threads well lubricated with an anti-seize or covered. Thats personal opinion though.

Ive also heard of people using duct tape as a sealant/cover around the threads to keep crap out. :beer:


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

http://www.metalnerd.com/cat09.htm

not quattro but its an idea.


----------



## H_C (May 4, 2007)

This thread makes me want to find some snow and drive around:laugh:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

I did that (raise and lower) for 4 years on my h&r's. They're a stainless thread so you just have to oil them when you raise/lower and the crap just wipes off. It worked great in Ottawa winters and just plowed through the snow.


----------



## drybar (Aug 27, 2011)

lucpost said:


> i drove my car the same height summer-winter in chicago and had no issues at all. Obviously there is probally more snow where ever you're at in mountains, but like he said ^ above coils or air are fully adjustable and can be raised high enough. If you have quattro you'll be fine regardless. Throw some winter tires on your stocks and you'll be able to go through anything. Quattro handles beyond amazing in the snow.


...as long as you have tread on your tires. I felt the need to point out the obvious from experience.:banghead:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

I don't know if that metalnerd kit would work for quattros, the compatible cars listed are the FWD a4 chassis versions...I would like a lift kit though, would definitely buy one!


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

I live in mountains. with snow. i have an st kit which gives me alot of snow clearance in the winter. do be advised tho. every time you raise or lower your coils youre gonna wanna do an alignment. otherwise you'll chew through your tires. i thought i would get away with it for a short summer season (4 months) but nope, tires were murdered on one side. so now i align every time or its another g note for a set of tires.


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

Never tried it yet, But my bilsteins look like they can go pretty high I tried it once on one of them and I had like 5inches tire to fender. Going for that rally car look this winter I'm going to see how high I can go lol. More ground clearance+Competition controller = winter monster


----------

